# محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا
انا لحد 5 شهور مكنتش اعرف حاجة عن الميسحية  واثناء ما ابتديت اعرف اول حاجة طبعا استغربتها هى طبيعة الثالوث عندكوا
و دى حاجة طبعا مش موجودة فى الاسلام
ف انا مفهمتش ازاى ربنا يبقى تلاتة والتلاتة فى الاصل واحد متصلين بس بدوت امتزاج و طبعا جايز عشان كلام جديد عليا انا مستوعبتوش
ف ابتديت اتكلم مع اخوة مسيحين على البالتوك وطبعا بعد نقاش طويل وانا مبفهمش برضه بتقولى اقولك حكاية و بتحكيلى اقتباس من القديس اغسطينوس اللى هو بتاع الطفل اللى
كان عايز يحط البحر فى الحفرة و بتقولى اكيد مش هتفهمى لانك عايزة تحوطى ربنا اللا محدود فى عقلك المحدود و بنقفل على كدة وانى مفهمتش حاجة
و طبعا انا موقفتش عند كدة قولت جايز لان كل اللى كلمتهم مش علماء ف قولت ادور على عالم و طبعا مفيش عالم مسيحى دلوقتى اشهر من زكريا بطرس
اتفرجت على حلقة الثالوث بتاعته و قال فيها ان الثالوث ده حاجة عادية مش معقدة
و ان ربنا مقالش اى حاجة عن الثالوث فى العهد القديم لان عقلية البشر كانت لسة فى بدايتها 
طبعا انا الكلمة دى طرحت فى عقلى اسئلة كتير ..
ازاى يعنى عقلية البشر فى بدايتها ف ربنا مقلناش ان ليه ثلاثة اقانيم لان عقلنا كان لسة فى بدايته
هل معنى كدة لو البشرية نضجت اكتر ما هى دلوقتى ممكن تكون حقيقة تانية لربنا ؟ و ميكونش ثالوث او يكون كل اقنوم منهم بينقسم لاجزاء ؟
و ربنا مقلناش لان احنا لسة عقلنا ميستوعبش ده زى ما كل كتبة العهد القديم كان عقلهم لسة ميستوعبش 
والسؤال الكبير بقى اللى جه فى دماغى
طبعا ربنا كامل وكلنا عارفين ده سواء كنا مسلمين او مسيحين
و كمال ربنا ده يستدعى العدل لان الله العادل و دى اكيد محدش هيختلف فيها معايا
ف السؤال هنا ..
لو كانت عقلية البشرية لحد قبل ظهور المسيح كانت لسة بدائية و منضجتش
ازاى ربنا هيعاقب ادم على خطيئته وهو عقله لسة مكبرش
بمعنى ان احنا مبنحاسبش الطفل على اخطائه لان عقله صغير لسة
ازاى بقى لو ادم كانت عقليته منضجتش ازاى ربنا حاسبه و كل البشر من نسله حملوا الخطيئة دى بل واستدعى ان الله يضحى ب ابنه لفداءهم
ياريت حد يجاوبنى على الاسئلة دى واسفة لو طولت وياريت تفيدونى
السلام عليكم


----------



## فادية (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

عزيزتي 
قبل ما نرد على اسئلتك دي هسالك سؤال 
يا ترى انتي قريتي العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويا ترى قريتي العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني قريتي الكتاب المقدس  والا انتي بتبحثي وتدوري من غير ما تقري الكتاب المقدس بعديه القديم والجديد ؟؟؟؟
يا ريت الاول تجاوبي على السؤال دا  وبعد كدا نجاوبك احنا على اسلتك 
لانه لو انتي مش عارفه الكتاب المقدس فيه ايه وبيقول ايه يبقى عمركم ما هتفهمي المسيحيه ابدا مهما شرحنا او قلنا او وضحنا 
سلام المسحي معاكي


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

انا قريت افى العهد القديم سفر التكوين و بعض التثنية 
و العهد الجديد قريت الاربعة اناجيل الاولى 
بس ان شاء الله هخلصه كله انا كان الاول اللى معطلنى دراستى
و انا اكيد مش فاهمه الدين المسيحى لانى مش مسيحية وجيت اسأل و اعرف من حضراتكوا و برضه حضرتك مجاوبتش على سؤالى
و يا ريت تجاوبى و توضحيلى و صدقينى انا هحاول اوسع افاقى واستوعب كلامك
وانا شاء الله قريب اوى هكون خلصت الانجيل
بس حاولى تفهمينى وتردى عليا قبل الوقت ده
والف شكر ليكى


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

هقول لحضرتك حاجة
انا مقولتش لحضرتك انا سمعت شيخ اسلام بيقول كدة ولا ناقله الكلام ده من منتدى اسلامى
انا سمعته من القمص زكريا بطرس و حبيت استفسر منه هنا عند حضرتك
فياريت لو عندك اجابة 
ممكن تفيفدينى بيها
واسفة على الاطالة


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

*فى مثل بسيط بحب اقوله لبسطاء المسلميين اللى بحس انهم طالبين المعرفة بالفعل*

*عندنا كيلو برتقال , كيلو البرتقال دة مكون من5 برتقالات مثلا*

*هل كون كيلو البرتقال الواحد مكون من خمس برتقالات ينفى انه كيلو واحد؟*

*بالتأكيد لاء لأن الوحدانية دى فى عدد الكيلو مش فى عدد البرتقالات , و كذلك الخمسة دول عدد البرتقالات مش عدد الكيلو*

*يبقى دة شىء و دة شىء اخرى , الواحد حاجة و الخمسة فى حاجة تانية*

*هذا تشبيه بسيط لتستطيعى ان تستوعبى مفهوم الثالوث , الوحدانية فى شىء و التثليث فى شىء اخر*

*جوهر واحد و ذات واحدة*

*و ثلاث اقانيم*

*هل كون انه هناك ثلاثة اقانيم ينفى ان الجوهر واحد؟ هل كون ان عدد البرتقالات فى كيلو البرتقال خمسة ينفى انه كيلو واحد؟*

*بالتأكيد لاء!*

*كلمة اقنوم معناها شخصية كائنة فى الذات الالهية بدون الاستقلال عن مثيلاتها*

*يعنى ثلاث شخصيات , لهم نفس الجوهر الواحد , نفس الذات الواحدة و ليس ثلاث ذوات*

*هذا توضيح بسيط لما رأيته من بساطة معلوماتك , ارجو ان اعلم هل فهمتى هذا الجزأ ام لا لنتعمق معا اكثر فى الموضوع*

*ملحوظة بسيطة , القمص زكريا بطرس ليس بأكبر عالم مسيحى , هو عالم فى الاسلاميات اما فى المسيحيات فهو مثل اى كاهن عادى مثله*

*مرحبا بكى*


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

ميرسى fadie ‘لى تعليقك وانا فعلا قدرت افهم اللى انت عايز توصله
عن طبيعة الاقانيم دى و فهمت اللى انت عايز توضحه ان ربنا حاجة واحدة بس الحاجة الواحدة بتنقسم ل 3 حاجات زى ما الانسان بينقسم ل جسد وروح وعقل مع مراعاة الاختلاف طبعا
و طبعا انا لسة مدرستش المسيحية اوى عشان اعترض على كدة انا هاخدها منك حقيقة مسلم بيها وعلى فرض صحة المعلومة دى انا  هسألك سؤال انا مش عارفاه 
ايه الفرق بقى ما بين ال3 اقانيم دول يعنى ايه الفرق بين الأب والابن والروح القدس
وانا زى ما قلت عايزة اعرف
و تانى حاجة احب اقولها لحضرتك 
مفيش حاجة اسمها زكريا بطرس عالم فى الاسلاميات
لان ببساطة زى ما علمونا فى المدارس فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه
يعنى مستحيل هو يبقى مسيحى ويعرف فى الاسلام اكتر من المسيحية والا ميستحقش يبقى مسيحى 
يعنى لو بيقول حاجات غلط فى دينه يبقى اكيد مش هيعرف فى دين غيرة اكتر
و ياريت تصححلى لو انا غلط وليك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> ربنا حاجة واحدة بس الحاجة الواحدة بتنقسم ل 3 حاجات زى ما الانسان


 
*ربنا لا يُقسم يا دينا حاشاه من كل نقص هو منزه عنه , سنتكلم فى هذه النقطة فيما بعد حينما نتعمق اكثر فى الشرح*

*



			ايه الفرق بقى ما بين ال3 اقانيم دول يعنى ايه الفرق بين الأب والابن والروح القدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*زى ما قلنا قبل كدة انهم ثلاث شخصيات و ليسوا شخصية واحدة , هم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس*

*الفرق الوحيد بين الاقانيم هو الصفة الاقنومية , بمعنى ان الفرق بين الاب و الابن هو ان الاب اب و الابن ابن و كذلك بين الابن و الروح القدس , لا فرق بين الثلاث اقانيم اطلاقا لا فى الجوهر ولا القدرة ولا الكرامة ولا القوة الاعجازية الا فى الصفة الاقنومية , الاب اب و الابن ابن و الروح القدس روح.*



> مفيش حاجة اسمها زكريا بطرس عالم فى الاسلاميات
> لان ببساطة زى ما علمونا فى المدارس فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه
> يعنى مستحيل هو يبقى مسيحى ويعرف فى الاسلام اكتر من المسيحية والا ميستحقش يبقى مسيحى
> يعنى لو بيقول حاجات غلط فى دينه يبقى اكيد مش هيعرف فى دين غيرة اكتر


 
*هذا رأيك و نحن نحترمه و نحترم كل الاراء*


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

اولا اشكرك جدا انك مهتم و بتحاول تفهمنى وعلش خليك معايا واحدة واحدة انا فعلا مش بدعى الجهل انا مش عارفة
اول حاجة احب اسأل عليها انا مفهمتش ازاى ال3 مبيختلفوش فى الشخصية و الفرق الوحيد ما بينهم ان الاب اب والابن ابن والروح القدس روح قدس
ازاى اذا كان اقنوم الابن اما كان فى الارض اختلفت صفاته تماما وابتدى انه ياكل ويشرب و ينام زى البشر ولو اللى بقوله غلط صححه 
و الاب اللى المفروض ضحى ب ابنه اكيد مش بينام ولا كل اللى حصل مع الابن ده
يعنى ربنا اكيد مبيصيبوش الاعياؤ ومبيموتش على الصليب لان الله حى لا يموت 
يبقى ازاى مبيختلفوش عن بعض وده اختلاف اهو ومعلش فهمنى 
اما عن زكريا بطرس فا هو اكيد ده رأيى واشكرك على احترامه وفعلا ده رأية و حضرتك مجاوبتش على السؤال اللى انا سألته بعد ما سمعت حلقة زكريا بطرس
لانك قلت لانه عالم فى الاسلام اما فى المسيحية هو كاهن عادى
ومعنى اللى حضرتك قولته واللى انا فهمته انك بتقول ان ده رأيه اللى هو قاله مش اكتر
و عشان كدة انا مسألتش تانى لانك قولت ده رأية الخاص ومش بيعبر عن المسيحية وانا اقتنعت لان حضرتك مسيحى وتفهم فى دينك
وانا بقول لحضرتك هو مش عالم فى الاسلام لانى مسلمة و اعرف فى دينى برضه وزى ما قلت فاقد الشى لا يعطيه
ومستنية رد حضرتك


----------



## Basilius (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> ازاى اذا كان اقنوم الابن اما كان فى الارض اختلفت صفاته تماما وابتدى انه ياكل ويشرب و ينام زى البشر ولو اللى بقوله غلط صححه



من قال ان الكلمة اختلفت صفاتها او بمعنى اوضح ان الله اختلفت صفاتة او طبيعتة اللاهوتية وهو متجسد ؟ 
نحن لم نقل ولا نؤمن بتاتا ان اللة تحول الى بشر 
نحن نؤمن بالتحسد باتحاد الطبيعة الالهية بالناسوتية بلا امتزاج 


> الاب اللى المفروض ضحى ب ابنه اكيد مش بينام ولا كل اللى حصل مع الابن ده
> يعنى ربنا اكيد مبيصيبوش الاعياؤ ومبيموتش على الصليب لان الله حى لا يموت
> يبقى ازاى مبيختلفوش عن بعض وده اختلاف اهو ومعلش فهمنى


راجعي كويس جدا كلمة اقنوم يا اختي الفاضلة 
جوهريا او لاهوتيا الاب هو الله الابن هو الله الروح القدس هو الله 
عندما نتكلم عن التثليث فهو اقنومي اي صفة وجودية ثبوتية غير مستقلة في الذات الالهية 
فنحن نؤمن بالة واحد موجود بذاتة ( الاب ) ناطق بكلمتة ( الابن ) حي بروحة ( الروح القدس )


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> اول حاجة احب اسأل عليها انا مفهمتش ازاى ال3 مبيختلفوش فى الشخصية و الفرق الوحيد ما بينهم ان الاب اب والابن ابن والروح القدس روح قدس
> ازاى اذا كان اقنوم الابن اما كان فى الارض اختلفت صفاته تماما وابتدى انه ياكل ويشرب و ينام زى البشر ولو اللى بقوله غلط صححه
> و الاب اللى المفروض ضحى ب ابنه اكيد مش بينام ولا كل اللى حصل مع الابن ده
> يعنى ربنا اكيد مبيصيبوش الاعياؤ ومبيموتش على الصليب لان الله حى لا يموت
> يبقى ازاى مبيختلفوش عن بعض وده اختلاف اهو ومعلش فهمنى


 
*طيب*

*فى وقت حدده الله منذ زمن بعيد , تجسد اقنوم الابن , بمعنى ان اقنوم الابن هيأ لنفسه جسد حل فيه لاهوته , الذى ينام هو الطبيعة البشرية , اى الجسد و ليس اللاهوت , الذى يتعب و يتألم هو طبيعة المسيح البشرية , المسيح منذ الازل له طبيعته الالهية التى لا تتعب ولا تنام ولا تاكل ولا تشرب ولا اى شىء , و لكن حينما تجسد اى حينما حلت طبيعته اللاهوتية فى الجسد , اصبح له طبيعة بشرية , نطلق عليها ناسوت لأنها هى التى تتعب و هى التى تجوع و تعطش و تتألم و تنام , اما الطبيعة الالهية للسيد المسيح لا تفعل كل هذا لسبب بسيط جدا و هو ان الطبيعة اللألهية هى روح*

*الروح لا تتعب , لا تجوع , لا تعطش , لا تأكل,,,ألخ*

*من جهة اخرى عن الفرق بين الاقانيم , نعم بالطبع هناك فرق لأنهم بطبيعة الحال ثلاث شخصيات و ليسوا شخصية واحدة , فمثلا الذى تجسد هو الابن و ليس الروح القدس او الاب من الناحية الاقنومية.*

*هناك تعامل بين الاقانيم فالاب يحب الابن و الابن يحب الروح القدس , و كل ما يمكن ادراجه تحت باب التعامل الشخصى فى ضوء ثلاث شخصيات و ليس شخصية واحدة.*

*هذا التعامل يكون من الناحية الاقنومية و ليس من الناحية الجوهرية و الذاتية.*

*عزيزتى رأيك فى القمص زكريا بطرس نحترمه و لم نقل شىء فيه , فكل منا حر فى رأيه و اعتقاده , و مرحبا بكى باحثةً عن الحق.*


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

يعنى سؤال بسيط هنا انا مش قادرة افهمه
هل هما متحدين فى كيان واحد ولا لكل منهم كيان منفصل
ولو اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت لحد الصلب فهل معنى كده ان عند موت الطبيعه البشرية اللى هى الناسوت غادرت الروح الالهية منه واللى مات هو الجسد بس اللى تجسد فيه اقنوم الابن
وفى الوقت اللى كان فى اقنوم الابن فى الارض متجسد  اين كان اقنوم الاب واقنوم الروح القدس 
هل كانوا معاه لانهم كيان واحد ولا هما اصلا مش كيان واحد
وانا عارفه ان ربنا لا محدود وموجود فى كل مكان فى كل وقت
والسؤال هنا برضه مين اللى مالى كون هل اقنوم الاب ام الابن ام الروح
و طالما الثلاثة متساوين فى الكرامات والقدرات لماذا بالذات تجسد اقنوم لابن ولم يتجسد الاب او الروح القدس او لماذا لم يتجسدوا ثلاثتهم
و منتظرة رد حضرتك


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



Fadie قال:


> *طيب*
> 
> *فى وقت حدده الله منذ زمن بعيد , تجسد اقنوم الابن.*




هو مش اقنوم الابن الله برضه ؟؟؟
يبقى ازاى فى وقت حدده الله


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> هل هما متحدين فى كيان واحد ولا لكل منهم كيان منفصل


 
*فى الجوهر نعم , فى الشخصية الاقنومية لا*

*تذكرى شيئا هاما , نحن نتكلم عن طبيعة الله , نتكلم فى اعماق الذات الألهية ضعى هذا اما عينيك دائما*



> ولو اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت لحد الصلب فهل معنى كده ان عند موت الطبيعه البشرية اللى هى الناسوت غادرت الروح الالهية منه واللى مات هو الجسد بس اللى تجسد فيه اقنوم الابن


 
*الذى حدث فوق الصليب هو ان الطبيعة البشرية ماتت , بمعنى ان الروح البشرية انفصلت عن الجسد البشرى للسيد المسيح*

*لا علاقة للاهوت بهذا الامر فلا يوجد شىء اسمه روح تموت بل الروح هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد*

*اللاهوت لا يتأثر بأى شىء يتأثر به الجسد , لا يتاثر باكل او شرب او وجع او تعب او موت!*

*اللاهوت ظل متحدا بالجسد و الروح البشرية بعد افتراقهما لأن اللاهوت لا يتأثر بهذا.*



> وفى الوقت اللى كان فى اقنوم الابن فى الارض متجسد اين كان اقنوم الاب واقنوم الروح القدس
> هل كانوا معاه لانهم كيان واحد ولا هما اصلا مش كيان واحد


 
*اقنوميا لا*

*ذاتيا و جوهريا نعم*



> والسؤال هنا برضه مين اللى مالى كون هل اقنوم الاب ام الابن ام الروح


 
*الاب و الابن و الروح القدس جوهر واحد عزيزتى , ليسوا ثلاث ذوات فمالىء الكل هو واحد ربنا القدير*



> و طالما الثلاثة متساوين فى الكرامات والقدرات لماذا بالذات تجسد اقنوم لابن ولم يتجسد الاب او الروح القدس او لماذا لم يتجسدوا ثلاثتهم


 
*هل ترى انه يحق للأنسان ان يقول لله لماذا فعلت هذا و لم تفعل هذا؟*

*اتمنى ان نناقش موضوع موضوع , الثالوث او التجسد لأن الموضوعين هما قمة العقيدة المسيحية ولا يصح ان نتكلم فيهم معا كى تستيطعى ان تستوعبى كلامى*


----------



## sunmoon (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

رد على الاخت المباركةHome
الثالوث القدوس 



"أن للآب أقنوما متميزاً والإبن أقنوما متميزاً، والروح القدس أقنوما متميزا كذلك. ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد، ومجد متساوي، وجلال أبدي، الآب غير محدود والإبن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود، لكن ليسوا ثلاث آلهة غير محدودين".           القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي 



تعتبر عقيدة التثليث المسيحي من العقائد الحياتية الهامة في حياة المسيحي، فلا يستطيع الإنسان المسيحي أن يحيا دون الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس، وعمله في حياة الإنسان. 

وقبل أن نبدأ الخوض في الحديث عن هذه العقيدة الهامة نذكر هذه القصة الشهيرة عن القديس أغسطينوس (354 – 430م) أسقف هيبو : "أنه وبينما كان سائراً على شاطئ البحر ، وكان يفكر في إعداد كتابه عن الثالوث القدوس، رأى طفلا صغيراً يحمل ماء من البحر ويصبه في حفرة صغيرة على الشاطئ كان قد حفرها بنفسه ، وحينما سأله القديس: ماذا تفعل يا بني؟ أجابه إنني أقوم بإفراغ البحر في هذه الحفرة. فسأله القديس وكيف تسع حفرتك الصغيرة هذا البحر الواسع؟ أجابه الطفل – وكان ملاكاً من الله – وأنت كيف تستوعب عقيدة الثالوث القدوس بعقلك البشري المحدود؟وهذا حق فإننا لو استطعنا احتواء الله بالكامل في عقولنا المحدودة لكان الله محدوداً ، وحاشا لله أن يكون محدوداً. 

ولكننا لا يجب أن ننزعج من هذه الحقيقة ، حقيقة صغر عقولنا وضعف فهمنا أمام حقيقة الثالوث القدوس لأن الله أعلن لنا هذه الحقيقة بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس، وحينما نقبل هذه الحقيقــة بالإيمان، نجد أن عقولنا ستجد راحة كاملة في الاقتناع بهذا الإعلان ونجد إنه من المستحيل الإيمان بشيء آخر سوى الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم. 

أولاً: المسيحية هي ديانة التوحيد 
أكد العهد الجديد في كثير من المواضع على وحدانية الله مثل: 

1. قول السيد المسيح: " إن أول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (مر 12 :29). 

2. " لأن الله واحد"  (رومية  3 : 30). 

3. " أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسنا تفعل" (يعقوب 2 : 19). 

4. وفي رسالة أفسس:" إله وآب واحد" ( 4: 6). 

وفي قانون الإيمان نقول: " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد". 

ونستطيع أن نورد مئات الأدلة من الكتاب والتاريخ والمجامع التي تؤكد على هذه الحقيقة أن المسيحية هي ديانة التوحيد. 

ثانياً: ضرورة الإيمان بالثالوث المقدس 

من الضروري والهام جداً أن نؤمن بعقيدة الثالوث القدوس لهذه الأسباب: 

1. لأن الله محبة ، هو المحبة في أعلى صورها، وهذه المحبة تعود إلى كينونته فهو يمارس الحب منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، ولا يمكن أن تكون هذه الصفة قد أضيفت إليه في وقت من الأوقات، و إلا فإنه يكون قد تغير – وحاشا لله أن يتغير -. ولابد لكي يمارس أحد الحب أن يكون هناك محبوب ، ولذا فالسؤال هو يا ترى من الذي كان يحبه الله قبل خلق الإنسان والعالم والخليقة؟ هل يوجد أزلي آخر غير الله، حاشا؟ ولذا لابد أن يكون هذا الحب موجها إلى أقنوم آخر في جوهره الواحد ، ولذا نستطيع أن نقول أن الله مكتفي بذاته من خلال أقانيمه فأقنوم الآب يحب اقنوم الإبن والإبن محبوب من الآب وهكذا ... 

2. نستطيع أن نكتشف بدقه أن الله خلق آدم على صورته ومثاله، ونحن نرى آدم إنساناً يحيا حياة الشركة مع الآخر، وقد استمد آدم هذه القدرة من الله ، فكيف يهب الشيء من لا يملكه؟ ، وعليه لابد أن يكون لله نفس القدرة وإلا فإن آدم يكون قد أكتسب شيئاً غير موجوداً في كمالات الله – وحاشا لله أن يكون ناقصاً -  ولا يمكن أن يكون الله مشاركاً إلا من خلال الأقانيم فهي مكتفية بذاتها كل منها يقدم ذاته بالكلية للأقنومين الآخرين في جوهر الله الواحد ، ولا تحتاج لآخر من خارج الجوهر الإلهي، و من يرفض الإقانيم لابد أن يقر بأن الله كان بحاجة للبشر أو العالم لكي يشاركهم محبته أو شركته – وحاشا لله أن يكون بحاجة لآخر. 

3. لأن عقيدة التجسد والكفارة تعتمدان بصورة أساسية على الثالوث ، فنحن نؤمن بأن الكلمة (أقنوم الابن) صار جسداً (يوحنا 1 : 14) ، لأننا ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا (رومية 5 : 8) ، وتفقد هاتان العقيدتان قوتهما لو لم يكن الفادي هو الله ذاته لأسباب نذكرها حينما نتحدث عن ضرورة الفداء. 

4. لأن الكتاب المقدس، الموحى به من الله يؤكد على هذه العقيدة بقوة من خلال عهديه القديم والجديد وسنذكر ذلك بالتفصيل.. 

ولهذه الأسباب ينبغي لنا أن نؤمن بأن الله واحد في جوهره مثلث في أقانيمه. 

ثالثاً: ما معنى كلمة اقنوم؟ 

كلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية معناها " الذات المتميزة غير المنفصلة" وهي باليونانية " هيبوستاسيس “ وهي تحمل المعنى الحقيقي للتمايز بين اقانيم اللاهوت، وهي الاصطلاح الذي يطلق على كل من الآب والإبن و الروح القدس. 

ويخطئ من يظن أن الأقانيم الثلاثة مجرد صفات أو ألقاب عادية لأننا نرى الاقنوم الواحد يكلم الآخر ويتحدث عن نفسه، ويرسل الواحد منها الآخر، وهكذا ... وبديهي أن الصفات أو الألقاب العادية لا يمكن أن يخاطب بعضها أو أن يتكلم أحدهـا عن الآخر. 

وهذه الأقانيم ثلاثة في وحدة جوهرية خاصة بكيان الله ، فهو واحد في جوهره مثلث في أقانيمه. 

وكل أقنوم يدعى الله ،  فالآب يدعى الله كما يقول الكتاب (يع 1 : 27) ، والابن يدعى الله ( تي 3 : 16) ، والروح القدس يدعى الله (أع 5 : 3 ، 4). 

والمقصود بهذه الأسماء تقريب المعنى للعقل البشري المحدود، ولا يخفى على أحد أنه ليس مقصوداً بالإبن والآب العلاقة الناتجة عن التزاوج أو التناسل، إنما هي أسماء تقريبية أعطاها الله ليفهم البشر الحديث عن الله الكائن بذاته، الناطق بكلمته ، الحي بروحه. 

رابعاً: العهد القديم يتحدث عن التثليث والتوحيد: 

1. " اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب  إلهنا رب واحد" ( تث 6: 4) 

وتحتوي هذه الآية على كلمتين هما " يهوه "  وتعني الكائن بذاته وتدل على وحدانية الله ، كما تحتوي على كلمة "الوهيم " وهي في صورة الجمع المركز الذي يدل على مفرد، وتستخدم كثيراً في العهد القديم وفي استخدامها إشارة للأقانيم المتمايزة في الجوهر الواحد. 

2. في الخليقة نرى الله يخلق السماء والأرض (تك1:1) ، وروح الله (تك 1:2) يرف على وجه المياه. 

3. إشعياء يتنبأ عن السيد المسيح (الابن) فيقول إنه الإله "إيل" القدير (إشعياء 9 : 6). 

4. في المزمور 110: 1 نرى حديث بين الأقانيم: " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني" وقد استشهد بها بطرس الرسول (إع 2: 34). 

5. في سفر إشعياء يتحدث الكلمة عن ذاته فيقول:"منذ وجوده أنا هناك والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه" (إش 48 : 16) ، وهنا نجد الكلمة متحدثاً وأزليا مع الآب والروح القدس. 

خامساً : العهد الجديد يؤكد على عقيدة التثليث 

1. في حديث السيد المسيح: " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم (أونوما ، مفرد) الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت 28 : 29).  وهنا نجد التوحيد في كلمة باسم، والتثليث في ذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة. 

2. في العماد: " فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء. وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه. وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت 3 : 16 ، 17).وهنا نرى الابن في الماء والروح القدس مثل حمامة وصوت الآب من السماء مسرور بابنه الحبيب. 

3. في رسالة بطرس الأولى:" بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح. لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام" (1 بط 1: 2). وهنا نجد الله الآب في علمه السابق ، الله الروح في تقديسه للمؤمنين، والله الإبن في فدائه لهم. 

4. في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5 : 7 " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد". 

والآن ، وقد تأكدت من صدق عقيدتك من خلال آيات الكتاب المقدس العظيم، ورأيت ضرورة أن يكون الله واحد في جوهره، مثلث في أقانيمه، حتى يكون مكتفياً بذاته متمماً لأعماله. فهل نحيا في شركة حقيقية معه نتمتع بأبوة الآب لنا ، مشتركين في جسد المسيح المقدس لنثبت فيه وهو فينا؟، هل نكون مسكنا نقياً مقدساً لروح الله القدوس لكي يعمل فينا وبنا لكي ننمو في النعمة والحكمة والمعرفة الروحية يوماً بعد يوم؟. 

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم.آمين"
(2 كو 13 : 14)


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

*ممنوع النسخ و اللصق*


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

اوكى ماشى نتكلم عن التجسد 
وهسأل اللى انا مش فهماه
حضرتك انا مش فاهمة يعنى ايه ذاتيا وجوهريا اه لكن اقنوميا لا
تانى حاجة لو الروح غادرت جسد السيد المسيح بعد الصلب يبقى ازاى حصلت قيامة بعد 3 ايام ازاى قام جسد بدون روح
ولا الروح مفارقتوش ولكنها كانت لا تتأثر باللى بيحدث بالجسد
وايه سبب التجسد اصلا برضه ده انا مش قادرة افهمه ازاى يعنى لفداء البشر
وبعد التجسد والصلب والفداء حصل ايه بقى للبشر اتمحت الخطيئة يعنى بتاعت ابونا ادم من علينا


----------



## Basilius (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> يعنى سؤال بسيط هنا انا مش قادرة افهمه
> هل هما متحدين فى كيان واحد ولا لكل منهم كيان منفصل


يا عزيزتي لاحظي جيدا للمرة الثانية اننا نقول اقانيم 
ولسنا نقول الجوهر الالهي او الاهوت 
من ناحية اللاهوت او الجوهر الالهي هم واحد و هو الله اللذي قلت لكي في المداخلة السابقة انة موجود بذاتة ( الاب ) ناطق بكلمتة ( الابن ) حي بروحة ( الروح القدس) 
هم ليسوا جوهر منفصل او ثلاثة جواهر متحدة اطلاقا فهم جوهر واحد وهو الله و مرة ثانية هنا نحن نتكلم عن الاقانيم وكما قال الاستاذ فادي الاقنوم هو صفة في الذات الالهية صفة وجودية ثبوتية صفة وجوب الوجود   .... فالله عموما ليس فكرة طارئة فقط لا بل هو موجود بذاتة اصل كل الوجود و الصفة الثبوتية ( الوجود الذاتي ) يرمز لها باقنوم الاب  .... صفة النطق العاقل او العقل الناطق او الكلمة الالهية فالله ليس صامتا يرمز لها باقنوم الابن .... صفة الحياة في ذات الله فاللله حي بروح سرمدية غير محدودة يرمز لها باقنوم الروح القدس 
فهم كيان الله الواحد الموجود بذاتة الناطق بكلمتة الحي بروحة 


> ولو اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت لحد الصلب فهل معنى كده ان عند موت الطبيعه البشرية اللى هى الناسوت غادرت الروح الالهية منه واللى مات هو الجسد بس اللى تجسد فيه اقنوم الابن


الموت هو انفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري 
و الطبيعة اللاهوتية ظلت متحدة بكليهما بالجسد و بالروح 



> وفى الوقت اللى كان فى اقنوم الابن فى الارض متجسد اين كان اقنوم الاب واقنوم الروح القدس



يا عزيزتي لازال مفهومك بسيط عن الاقانيم 
الله كان متجسد وفي نفس الوقت كان موجود في كل مكان بكامل لاهوتة اللذي لا يجزا ولا يقسم ولا يحدة شىء و يستطيع الوجود في اي مكان و كل مكان بنفس اللاهوت في نفس الوقت 
لما اقول كلمة اقنوم يبقى مش زي اللي جة في بالك انهم منفصلين و واحد بيعمل حاجة منفصل عن الثاني كانهم ثلاثة اشياء منفصلة 
نحن نتكلم عن جوهر واحد وهو الله ...ولو لاحظتي اننا نقول ان الله تجسد وفي نفس الوقت تجسد الابن فالابن  هو النطق الالهي الكلمة او اللوجوس 
فهم ليسوا كما تتصورين ثلاثة اشياء منفصلة   ولا نؤمن ايضا انهم كانوا منفصلين واتحدوا 
هو الله الواحد موجود ناطق حي 




> وانا عارفه ان ربنا لا محدود وموجود فى كل مكان فى كل وقت
> والسؤال هنا برضه مين اللى مالى كون هل اقنوم الاب ام الابن ام الروح


اللي كان مالي الكون هو الله اللي هو موجود بذاتة (الاب ) ناطق بكلمتة ( الابن ) حي بروحة ( الروح القدس ) 
اقنوميا الثلاثة كانوا مالئين الكون  


> طالما الثلاثة متساوين فى الكرامات والقدرات لماذا بالذات تجسد اقنوم لابن ولم يتجسد الاب او الروح القدس او لماذا لم يتجسدوا ثلاثتهم


خلي بالك للمرة الرابعة الكل اللذي تقصدية هم الاقانيم من ناحية الاقنومية 
هو اللة من الجوهر ... هذا من تدبير الله و ارادتة 
الابن هو الكلمة الالهية المعلنة


----------



## Basilius (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> وايه سبب التجسد اصلا برضه ده انا مش قادرة افهمه ازاى يعنى لفداء البشر
> وبعد التجسد والصلب والفداء حصل ايه بقى للبشر اتمحت الخطيئة يعنى بتاعت ابونا ادم من علينا



وحدة وحدة يا عزيزتي كدة هيحصل تشتيت على فهمك 
عاوزة تتكلمي في التجسد و الثالوث ولا في الفداء ؟
خليها وحدة وحدة عشان تستوعبي


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> حضرتك انا مش فاهمة يعنى ايه ذاتيا وجوهريا اه لكن اقنوميا لا


 
*دة ثالوث مش تجسد*

*عموما نقول , الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس من ناحية الجوهر*

*الاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس من ناحية الشخصية*

*بأختصار*



> تانى حاجة لو الروح غادرت جسد السيد المسيح بعد الصلب يبقى ازاى حصلت قيامة بعد 3 ايام ازاى قام جسد بدون روح
> ولا الروح مفارقتوش ولكنها كانت لا تتأثر باللى بيحدث بالجسد


 
*بصى عشان الدنيا متتلخبطش عندك*

*المسيح عبارة عن :*

*1-) طبيعة بشرية , مكونة من روح بشرى عادى و جسد بشرى عادى مثلنا تماما*

*2-) طبيعة لاهوتية , و هى عبارة عن روح كما علمنا الكتاب المقدس*

*فوق الصليب انفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشرى , فماتت الطبيعة البشرية ولا علاقة للطبيعة الالهية بهذا , بل ظلت متحدة بالجسد و الروح.*



> وايه سبب التجسد اصلا برضه ده انا مش قادرة افهمه ازاى يعنى لفداء البشر
> وبعد التجسد والصلب والفداء حصل ايه بقى للبشر اتمحت الخطيئة يعنى بتاعت ابونا ادم من علينا


 
*مشكلتك انك عايزة تفهمى كل حاجة فى وقت واحد*

*دة موضوع كبير جدا اخر موضوع سقوط ادم*

*هل يصح ان أتى انا لأدرس الجرح و التعديل فى علوم الحديث , و علم القرائات , و علم التجويد و علم الرجال , فى وقت واحد؟ و بسرعة؟*

*بالطبع لا مستحيل ان يحدث هذا*

*موضوع موضوع يا دينا عشان نفهم و نطلع بنتيجة*


----------



## *Dina* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

ميرسى sunmoon على نقلك للموضوع و حضرتك تعبت نفسك وانا قدرت وقريت
بس حضرتك نسيت حاجة انت اما تيجى تقنعنى يبقى تقنعنى بحاجة انا وانت بنؤمن بيها 
يعنى لانى انا مسلمة انا بؤمن بالقران الكريم وحضرتك بتؤمن بالانجيل
ولذلك لارضية الوحيدة المشتركة ما بينا هى العقل فقط فياريت حضرتك تعرض رأيك بالعقل وناقشنى فى


----------



## استفانوس (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

*سلام ونعمة
اذا انت بالحقيقة اول مرة تدخلين المنتدى 
وان الذي على لسانك مثل مافي فكرك
وانك تريدين المعرفة الحقة
ان معرفة جوهر الله لايمكن لعقول البشر ان يستوعبها 
مثل ما قالو لك بلبالتوك
اختي العزيزة
لايوجد مثل كامل عن جوهر الله
واذا انت مصرة فما عليك الا ان تطلبي من المسيح بقلب صادق 
وبحاجة الى التوبة وخلاصه
ثقي انه في وقته يسرع به
ان الانجيل يتحدث  بهذه الامور بروحانية 
فاطلبي من رب الانجيل ان يعلن لك ذاته بكلمته
لان المولود من الجسد هو جسد والمولود من الروح فهو روح​*


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

اولا ميرسى ان كلكم اهتميتوا وحاولتوا تفهمونى 
و حضرتك استاذ افادا بتقول ان اللى ماتت هى الروح البشرية وليس الروح الالهية واوكى ماشى انا هوافق على الكلام ده
وهنتكلم فى موضوع واحد وعشان منتشتتش هنا
احنا هنبدا من الاول خالص 
اولا انا مش قادرة اقتنع ازاى يعنى ربنا واحد بس هو ليه ثلاثة اقانيم و الاقانيم متساوية فى الكرامات والقدرات 
والسؤال اللى محيرنى جدا طبعا انتوا بتقولوا ان الطبيعة الالهية هى معقدة جدا عشان كدة احنا مش قادرين نستوعبها كلها بس ازاى المفروض ان ربنا هو الحقيقة الواحدة اللى لازم تكون واضحة
وضوح الشمس 
وتانى حاجة لما الطبيعة الالهية معقدة كدة ليه موردش شرحها فى الانجيل او لو تم شرحها ياريت تقوقولى فين
لان المفروض الانجيل بالنسبالكوا هو القانون اللى بيمشى حياتكم و وحى من الله
فلو ربنا فعلا حب انه يعرفنا ان طبيعته ثلاثة لية مشرحهاش هو فى الانجيل بكل تفصيل يعنى مثلا هل هيكون فى حاجة اهم من اننا نعرف ربنا
ليه سايبها لاستنباط البشر ولو شرحها بكل تفسير ياريت يتفضل عضو منكم يحطهالى 
وفى حاجة برة الموضوع انا عايزة اسأل عليها بس معلش قالقانى شوية 
الصورة اللى معظم حضراتكوا حطينها فى التوقيع واللى كل اصحابى المسيحيين معلقينها فى حجراتهم للصليب والجسد المصلوب عليه دى صور مين ؟ ربنا ؟
تانى حاجة اخى استفانوس اولا انا مفيش حاجة تستدعينى اكدب ودى فعلا اول مرة اشارك فى المنتدى
وثانيا انا بدعى لربنا رب العالمين انه يوصلنى للحق ويهدىنى ويهدى كل ضال وباحث عن الحق


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> تانى حاجة اخى استفانوس اولا انا مفيش حاجة تستدعينى اكدب ودى فعلا اول مرة اشارك فى المنتدى
> وثانيا انا بدعى لربنا رب العالمين انه يوصلنى للحق ويهدىنى ويهدى كل ضال وباحث عن الحق


*اذا كان كلامك صحيح
تصفح المنتدى وسوف تجد الجواب
وسوف ترى الادلة والبراهين
بس انت ابحث 
ليس مطلوب منك الا ان تبحث​*


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

طب هو يضايق حضرتك فى حاجة لو سألت انا 
انا بعد اذنك عايزة اسأل وانا بتصفح المنتدى كزائرة من 3 شهور
وميرسى على ترحيبك 
شكرا
السلام عليكم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



*Dina* قال:


> اولا ميرسى ان كلكم اهتميتوا وحاولتوا تفهمونى
> و حضرتك استاذ افادا بتقول ان اللى ماتت هى الروح البشرية وليس الروح الالهية واوكى ماشى انا هوافق على الكلام ده
> وهنتكلم فى موضوع واحد وعشان منتشتتش هنا
> احنا هنبدا من الاول خالص
> ...



*سلام ونعمه :
بصى يادينا انا فرحان جدا جدا انى رايت انسانه مسلمه مهتمه تفهم فعلا بالموضوع ده ....استمرى فى بحثك .
النقطه التانيه لما يجى فادى او افادا او اى شخص فى المنتدى بيرد على سؤالك او سؤال غيرك واثناء الاجابه وجدتى نقطه غير واضحه او غير مفهومه عليكى بالمطالبه باعاده الشرح ولاتتركيه يسهب فى الشرح بدون فهمك .....تمام كده لحد دلوقتى .​*


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

اولا انا فعلا مهتمة اعرف ليه الاختلاف كبير اوى ما بينا
وانا الحمد لله مش بشكك فى دينى انا بس زى ما بيقول ديكارت و ده فيلسوف فرنسى ان العقل عامل زى سلة فيها تفاح وعشان نفصل التفاح السليم عن الوحش لازم
نطلع كل التفاح و نحط السليم بس
وده اللى انا بعمله انا زى ما بدور انى اعرف المسيحية انا بحاول اعرف دينى اكتر 
والله المستعان وشكرا على زوقك ومستنية الردود على اسألتى


----------



## Fadie (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> النقطه التانيه لما يجى فادى او افادا او اى شخص فى المنتدى بيرد على سؤالك او سؤال غيرك واثناء الاجابه وجدتى نقطه غير واضحه او غير مفهومه عليكى بالمطالبه باعاده الشرح ولاتتركيه يسهب فى الشرح بدون فهمك


 
*بالظبط كدة , احنا هنا موجودين فقط لكى نجيبك , يعنى احنا موجودين فى المنتدى دة معظم وقتنا لنجيبك و لنجيب اى اخ مسلم يسأل بأحترام و برغبة فى المعرفة مثلك*

*اختنا الفاضلة , تسالينا لما لم يشرح لنا الله طبيعته , و فى نفس الوقت اذا سألناكى ما هى طبيعة ألهك هل سنجد رد؟*

*لا نطلب تفسيرا لشرح هذه الطبيعة , بل فقط نسأل هل اعلن الله عن طبيعته فى القرأن؟ ام ان اقصى ما يمكن ان يقال هو انه ليس كمثله شىء كما ورد فى الشورى 11؟؟؟*

*لا اعرف صراحة ماذا اقول , الله اعلن لنا فقط عن الثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس , فنقول نحن سمعنا و اطعنا , أليس هذا افضل من اؤمن بوجود قوة اسمها الله ولا اعرف عنها شىء؟ لا اعرف هل هذه القوة المسماة أله هى جسد؟ ام روح؟*

*للعلم فقط عزيزتى , انا اتحدى اى مسلم ان يثبت ان ألهه ليس له ثلاث اقانيم , فقط لأن الهه لم يعلن عن طبيعته فبالتالى كيف سيقول لا ألهى ليس ثالوث؟*

*هذا بأختصار ردا على نقطة لماذا لم يشرح الله طبيعته , و اسالك مرة اخرى , هل تجرأين ان تقولى لله ماذا تفعل؟؟؟*


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

طبعا  لأ مقدرش اقول ل ربنا عملت كدة ليه
فالله له الحرية المطلقة
اولا انا مقدرش اثبت من القرأن طبيعة الله لانى لم احفظ القرأن كله ومن قال لا اعرف فقد افتى

ولكن سبب سؤالى عن لماذا لم يشرح الله لنا طبيعته فى الانجيل هو ان عندكم ربنا بدأ يكشف عن طبيعته لكم بأنه 3 اقانيم
واما عندنا فى القرأن لم يأت على ذكر اى شىء مثل هذا ولكن ما اعرفه هو ان الله الواحد لاحد الذى ليس مثيل له و انه لم يتخذ له ابنا
هذا ما قاله ربى لى فى قرأنى
ولا ارى اى نقطة هنا معضله صعبة الفهم بل الكلام واضح

ولكن فى المسيحية اين ذكر بالظبط ان الله قال انا الله ولى ثلاثة اقانيم وهما الاب والابن والروح القدس متساوية فى القدرات والكرامات وتتفق ذاتيا وليس اقنوميا
ما قصدته بسؤالى من اين لك هذا الكلام
وانا لم اقرا الانجيل بأكمله
ولذلك سألت حضرتك
والله المستعان 
وياريت توضحلى
والف شكر


----------



## Fadie (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



> اولا انا مقدرش اثبت من القرأن طبيعة الله لانى لم احفظ القرأن كله ومن قال لا اعرف فقد افتى


 
*و حتى لو قرأتيه كله , لن تجدى نص واحد فى القرأن ليس يشرح طبيعة الله , بل لن تجدى نصا واحد يقول ما هى طبيعة الله فى الاسلام , انتى تتكلمين مع قوم يحفظون كتبك عن ظهر قلب سيدتى*



> ولكن فى المسيحية اين ذكر بالظبط ان الله قال انا الله ولى ثلاثة اقانيم وهما الاب والابن والروح القدس متساوية فى القدرات والكرامات وتتفق ذاتيا وليس اقنوميا
> ما قصدته بسؤالى من اين لك هذا الكلام


 
*الادلة كثيرة جدا , هذا بحث لى به جزأ ضئيل منها*

*http://servant4jesus.110mb.com/download/christianity/trinity_naqlan.pdf*


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

اخويا فادى معلش مش راضى يشتغل عندى ممكن تدينى ملخص للى فيه 
وانا اسفه على الازعاج


----------



## Fadie (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18936


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

شكرا اخ فادى بس حضرتك مفهمتش انا قصدى ايه
حضرتك اوضحت لى م الانجيل اللى بيثبت عندكوا ان يسوع هو الله
ولكن اللى انا بسأل عنه فين قال يسوع ان الله له ثلاثة اقانيم ؟
هذا ما قصدته لم يأت اى كلام صريح فى الموضوع اللى حضرتك حطتلى اللينك بتاعه ان يسوع قال ان الله له ثلاثة اقانيم وكلهم متساويين  ولهم نفس الكرامات و هما متحدين لكن لكل منهم
شخصيته الخاصة وان هما واحد متصلين بدون امتزاج
وكل الكلام اللى حضرتك شرحتهولى اول ما سألت خالص
عن كيلو البرتقل اللى بيتكون من خمس برتقالات
فين يقى اتقال انه واحد لكن ليه 3 اقانيم
يعنى فين قال يسوع ان ربنا ليه 3 اقانيم وانا اقنوم منهم وليس قائلا انه ابنه
ربما قال الابن مجازا عن انه مبعوث من عند الله وكل ما يقدر عليه من قوى ومعجزات اعطاها الله له حتى يثبت انه رسول من عند لله  
وليه حضرتك مفترضتش انه اما بيقول الاب ده مجازا عن ربنا وليس لانه اب وليه ابن منه
انا عايزة كلام صريح فيها شرح لطبيعة الله الثلاثية كما تقول
ومعلش تعبتك معايا


----------



## Fadie (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

*عزيزتى كلمة اقنوم هذه تعبير عن حقيقة ايمانية و ليس موجودة بالانجيل*

*مثل تعبير "وحدانية الله" هو غير موجود بالقرأن و لكنه يعبر عن حقائق ايمانية معينة موجود بالقرأن*

*الرابط به ادلة اثبات : لاهوت المسيح , لاهوت الروح القدس , التمايز الاقنومى بين الاقانيم , وحدانية الجوهر للثلاث اقانيم*


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

ومن اين لك بهذه الحقيقة الايمانية ان كانت لم تذكر فى الانجيل؟؟
بمعنى انا كمسلمة قرأنى هو قانونى الذى امشى عليه
وانت كأخ مسيحى انجليك هو الذى تستند عليه ولو انا غلط صححلى
اليس الانجيل كلام الله كيف تؤمن بشىء لم يذكره الله فى كتابه ولم يصرح به

مين قالك ان تعبير وحدانية لله غير موجودة  فى القرأن
مش حضرتك حافظ القرأن عن ظهر قلب
لا تعرف صورة الاخلاص
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل هو الله(احد)لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
صدق الله العظيم
ولو حضرتك تقصد بتعبير وحدانيه ان الله واحد وليس له ثلاثة اقانيم
فردى بسيط يكون ان الله لم يذكرها فى كتابه وذلك لسببين ارجحهما
اما ان يكون الله واحد ليس له اقانيم وذلك ما يؤمن به المسلمين
او الذى حضرتك اشرت اليه وهو ان عدم ذكر الاقانيم لا يعنى عدم وجودهم
ولكن الثالوث عندك انت وليس عندى وما طلبته هو اثبات بسيط ان الله ذكر ان له ثلاثة اقانيم متصلة غير ممتزجة .....الى اخره
وانا قريت الرابط كله ووضحت لحضرتك انا ده مش اللى كنت بسأل عليه
حضرتك بتثبت ان المسيح هو الله وان هناك روح الله
وما سألت انا عنه ثانية هو:
اين قال يسوع ان الله له ثلاثة اقانيم او يتكون من ثلاث شخصيات منفصلة ذات جوهر واحد


----------



## Fadie (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

*و من قال انه غير موجود فى الانجيل؟ لقد وضعت لكى الموضوع الذى به ادلة اظن ان واحدة بمعرفتك لا تستطيع ان تفهمها اصلا لكى تحكم عليها.*

*1يو 5:7 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.*



> مين قالك ان تعبير وحدانية لله غير موجودة فى القرأن
> مش حضرتك حافظ القرأن عن ظهر قلب
> لا تعرف صورة الاخلاص
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قل هو الله(احد)لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد


 
*اين اللفظ "وحدانية الله" فى النص الذى وضعتيه؟*

*انتى وضعتى نص يفيد مفهوم هذا التعبير , و هذا ما اقصده*

*اقرأى البشارات الاربعة ستجدى كم هائل من الأدلة على وحدانية الثالوث جوهريا و ذاتيا و تمايزهم اقنوميا*


----------



## *Dina* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

مش فاهمة يعنى ايه واحدة بمعرفتى مش هتفهمه
بس ما علينا الله يسامحك يا استاذ فادى
ايوا جميل 
1يو 5:7 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.
ده جميل انه قال الاب والابن والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة واحد
ولكن اين ذكر هنا ان هما واحد متصل بدون امتزاج 
ولكن ليهم شخصيات منفصلة ولكن بنفس الكرامات والقدرات
وان كانوا بنفس الكرامات والقدرات فكيف تفسر اى هذا
مرقس 10-18 "فقال له يسوع: لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟ ليس هناك أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله
وهذا تناقص صريح مع اللى بتقوله 
كدة يسوع نفى عن نفسه صفة الالوهية او انه اقنوم من اقانيم الله الثلاثة
وياريت توضحلى اللى انا مش قادرة اشوفه


----------



## My Rock (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



*Dina* قال:


> وان كانوا بنفس الكرامات والقدرات فكيف تفسر اى هذا
> مرقس 10-18 "فقال له يسوع: لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟ ليس هناك أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله
> وهذا تناقص صريح مع اللى بتقوله
> كدة يسوع نفى عن نفسه صفة الالوهية او انه اقنوم من اقانيم الله الثلاثة


 
و الان مع الاكذوبة التافهة هذه التي يتاجهل طارحها اشارة السيد المسيح بكونه الصالح و بكونه الله لانه قد سبق اصلا و نسب الصلاح لنفسه

فالمسيح لم يطلب ان لا يدعوه صالحا, بل استفسر منه لماذا يدعوه صالحا و الصلاح لله, فهو يشير لكونه الله اذ هو صالح, اذ لا يكفي ان يدعوه رجلا صالحا

فنرى تفسير الكتاب المقدس الذي هو من ابسط المتطابات التي وجب على الباحث الرجوع اليها قبل اللجوء للتفاسير الماصخة


جاء هذا الشاب وكأنه يمثّل الأغنياء، وجاءت إجابة السيِّد تكشف عن إمكانيّة دخول الأغنياء الملكوت خلال الباب الضيق. ولكن قبل أن يجيبه على سؤاله قال له: "*لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟! ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" *[17].إنه لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. *فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده،* وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة. وكأنه السيِّد يقول له:* إن آمنت بي أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا. هذا وقد أكّد السيِّد نفسه أنه صالح، فيقول: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح" *(يو 10: 11)، كما يقول: *"من منكم يبكِّتني على خطيّة؟"* (يو 8: 46)

فهذا هو السيد المسيح يشهد لنفسه بكونه الله بشهادة صلاحه و نسبة الصلاح لله!

يبقى نشكرك لانك لفت انتباه القارئ لزاوية جديدة من اثبات الوهية المسيح

سلام و نعمة​ 

مكرر


----------



## Basilius (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

والله يا استاذة دينا انا في الاول كنت فاكر انك فعلا عاوزة تعرفي كمعرفة 
لكن بداتي تخلطي الامور ولا تنتبهي لاي كلام 
بدليل انتي قلتي بين الاقانيم امتزاج او لا يوجد امتزاج 
كلمة امتزاج انا ذكرتها عندما كنت اتكلم عن التجسد يا اختي العزيزة 
قلت ان الطبيعتين اتحدوا بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير 

اما عن الاقانيم فاعتقد فعلا انك محتاجة تعيدي قراءة الردود مرة اخرى واعتذر لاني لم اكن موجود عند اخر اسئلتك لكن استاذي فادي كفى ووفى 
ياريت تعيدي قراءة ما كتبناة انا شرحتلك الاقانيم و ما نؤمن بة و انتي مازلتي الى الان تقولي انهم ثلاثة اشياء منفصلة او ثلاثة الهة منفصلة 
ارجعي و اقراي  الردود مرة ثانية بتاني وتحت امرك برضة


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*

مرحباً أختي الغالية دينا ... نورتي منتديات الكنيسة كلها 
الحقيقة هذا المنتدى ليس مجالي ولكن أعجبني كثيراً أسلوبك المهذب وعقليتك التي تخضع كل شئ للبحث وأهتمامك بدراسة الأديان الأخرى ونشاطك مما يدل على انك تبحثي عن الحق اينما وجد وتهتمي بمصيرك الأبدي. فقلت أدردش معاكي شوية دا طبعاً بعد اذنك. 

نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بإله واحد. ونؤمن أن هذا الإله عاقل وحي. لان بالمنطق لا يمكن ان يكون (خالق الكون وخالق الأنسان العاقل) غير عاقل. ولايمكن غير الحي أن يخلق المخلوقات الحية لان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه. فهذا الإله الواحد الذي نعبده عاقل (العقل: اقنوم الابن أو اللوجوس أو الحكمه أو الكلمة) وحي بروحه (الروح القدس). وعشان ربنا يفهمنا الموضوع ده خلق حاجات كتير لتقريب الفكرة. فعلى سبيل المثال:
الأنسان :
وَ*قَالَ* اللهُ: *نَعْمَلُ* الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا (تكوين 1: 26 )
فالأنسان بذاته الأنسانيه و عقله وروحه شخص واحد.
الشمس:
قرص الشمس و حرارتها وضوئها شئ واحد.
النار:
النار بضوئها وحرارتها شئ واحد.

أحياناً أخوتي المسلمين يتصورون أن الثلاث أقانيم هم ثلاث الهه مختلفة. فلتقريب الفكرة لو حبيت أنادي عليكي هل هقول تعالوا يا دينا ولا تعالي يا دينا؟ بمعني اخر هل دينا انسانة واحدة أم ثلاثه؟

واحياناً يتلخبط البعض لما احنا نقول على السيد المسيح انه ابن الله واحياناً نقول عليه هو الله. فلتقريب الفكره، لو اعطيتك مسألة وحليتيها. ياترى مين اللي يبقى حلها دينا ولا عقلها؟ ممكن أقول دينا حلتها او عقل دينا اللي حلها أو دينا اللي حلتها بعقلها ودينا وعقلها حاجة واحده.

واحياناً يتسائل البعض كيف يتجسد اللاهوت غيرالمحدود في المحدود؟ وهل لم يوجد إله في الكون عندما تجسد اللاهوت داخل بطن العذراء.
فممكن نشبه دا بالإرسال التلفزيوني طبعاً مع الفارق. زي ما الإرسال التلفزيوني يملأ الأجواء لكن ممكن نستقبله في جهاز تلفزيون صغير في منزل. فنفس الأرسال يملأ العالم وفي نفس الوقت داخل جهاز التلفزيون. على العموم موضوع (التجسد والفداء وحتمية التجسد والرموز والنبوات التي تحكي بدقة تفاصيل التجسد والفداء) موضوع كبير ليس وقته الآن.

اما عن سؤالك ... هل الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن التثليث والتوحيد؟ 
توجد ايات كثيرة تتكلم عن الاقانيم الثلاثة. فمثلاً سفر الأمثال في العهد القديم يتكلم كثيراً عن اقنوم الابن (الحكمة). وتوجد اشارات كثيرة للثالوث في العهد القديم من اول أية وسأضع هنا مدخلتين لأخي New Man تتكلم عن ذلك: الأولى و الثانية
اما في العهد الجديد فستجدي ايات كثيرة تتكلم عن الأقانيم الثلاثة ساكتفي هنا بوضع آية غير التي وضعها اخي فادي
"فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ." (متى 28 : 19)
بِاسْم -> التوحيد
الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ -> التثليث 

ومتأسف على الإطاله.


----------



## *Dina* (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> والله يا استاذة دينا انا في الاول كنت فاكر انك فعلا عاوزة تعرفي كمعرفة
> لكن بداتي تخلطي الامور ولا تنتبهي لاي كلام
> بدليل انتي قلتي بين الاقانيم امتزاج او لا يوجد امتزاج
> كلمة امتزاج انا ذكرتها عندما كنت اتكلم عن التجسد يا اختي العزيزة
> ...



انا فعلا عايزة اعرف ..
اولا انا اللى فهمته من استاذ فادى ان الاقانيم التلاته هما حاجة واحدة وفاهمة انكوا مش بتقولوا ان هما تلاتة الهة
لكن هو قال ان لكل واحد فيهم شخصية مختلفة لكن متساويين فى الكرامات والقدرات ونا نفسى اعرف ايه وجه الاختلاف ده يعنى ايه الفرق


----------



## *Dina* (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



My Rock قال:


> و الان مع الاكذوبة التافهة هذه التي يتاجهل طارحها اشارة السيد المسيح بكونه الصالح و بكونه الله لانه قد سبق اصلا و نسب الصلاح لنفسه
> 
> فالمسيح لم يطلب ان لا يدعوه صالحا, بل استفسر منه لماذا يدعوه صالحا و الصلاح لله, فهو يشير لكونه الله اذ هو صالح, اذ لا يكفي ان يدعوه رجلا صالحا
> 
> ...



اولا انا مش جاية اقول اكاذيب تافهة انا دى حاجة قريتها ومفهمتهاش وجيت اسأل عنها
تانى حاجة انا اللى فهمته كان انه بينفى عن نفسه الالوهية مش هبل ولا لانى داخلة اعارض وخلاص
يعنى مثلا هسألك سؤال...
لو جيت وقولتلك"يا استاذ ماى روك" و جيت حضرتك رديت عليا وقولت :انتى بتقولى ماى روك ليه هو واحد بس اللى اسمه كدة وهو فلان"
هاجى انا افهم من سياق كلامك انك بتنفى الاسم ده عنك لانك قولتلى بتقوليلى كدة ليه ده واحد بس اللى ماى روك وهو فلان
لكن لو عايز تفهمنى ان انت بس ماى روك ومفيش غيرك مش هتسأل ليه هتقولى انا ماى روك الوحيد
لانه بمنتهى البساطة لو كان عايز يفهمه ان الله فقط هو الصالح ويسوع الله
كان مسألوش لماذا او على الاقل كان قالوا واحد بس الصالح اللى هو الله وهو انا يسوع المسيح


----------



## *Dina* (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



My Rock قال:


> و الان مع الاكذوبة التافهة هذه التي يتاجهل طارحها اشارة السيد المسيح بكونه الصالح و بكونه الله لانه قد سبق اصلا و نسب الصلاح لنفسه
> 
> فالمسيح لم يطلب ان لا يدعوه صالحا, بل استفسر منه لماذا يدعوه صالحا و الصلاح لله, فهو يشير لكونه الله اذ هو صالح, اذ لا يكفي ان يدعوه رجلا صالحا
> 
> ...



اولا انا مش جاية اقول اكاذيب تافهة انا دى حاجة قريتها ومفهمتهاش وجيت اسأل عنها
تانى حاجة انا اللى فهمته كان انه بينفى عن نفسه الالوهية مش هبل ولا لانى داخلة اعارض وخلاص
يعنى مثلا هسألك سؤال...
لو جيت وقولتلك"يا استاذ ماى روك" و جيت حضرتك رديت عليا وقولت :انتى بتقولى ماى روك ليه هو واحد بس اللى اسمه كدة وهو فلان"
هاجى انا افهم من سياق كلامك انك بتنفى الاسم ده عنك لانك قولتلى بتقوليلى كدة ليه ده واحد بس اللى ماى روك وهو فلان
لكن لو عايز تفهمنى ان انت بس ماى روك ومفيش غيرك مش هتسأل ليه هتقولى انا ماى روك الوحيد
لانه بمنتهى البساطة لو كان عايز يفهمه ان الله فقط هو الصالح ويسوع الله
كان مسألوش لماذا او على الاقل كان قالوا واحد بس الصالح اللى هو الله وهو انا يسوع المسيح
او زى ما قال هو انا الراعى الصالح ..


----------



## Basilius (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



*Dina* قال:


> انا فعلا عايزة اعرف ..
> اولا انا اللى فهمته من استاذ فادى ان الاقانيم التلاته هما حاجة واحدة وفاهمة انكوا مش بتقولوا ان هما تلاتة الهة
> لكن هو قال ان لكل واحد فيهم شخصية مختلفة لكن متساويين فى الكرامات والقدرات ونا نفسى اعرف ايه وجه الاختلاف ده يعنى ايه الفرق


 
طيب حاضر 
انا هقول بطريقة بسيطة جدا جدا و سطحية بعض الشىء ليداية الفهم 
لية بطريقة بسيطة ؟.. لان انا شرحت جزء منها في المداخلات السابقة لكن يمكن الامر اتخلط عليكي شوية و لذلك انا قلت ليكي وحدة وحدة مش علطول لكن انتي تسرعتي شوية 

بكل بساطة نحن نؤمن بالة واحد 
هذا الالة اللذي نؤمن بة لة كل الصفات الفعلية المعروفة من الرحمة الفائقة و العدل الفائق و هكذا 
طيب هل الله هو الرحمة نفسها ؟ يعني هل الله رحمة ؟ عبارة عن رحمة ؟ لا طبعا 
الله رحيم 
طيب اية هو بقى الله الرحيم دة او الله العادل دة او الله المحب دة او الله القدوس دة 
هل الله فكرة ؟ 
هل الله مجرد ظن في عقل الانسان و ايمانة ؟ 
ما هو الله ؟ 
هل موجود ؟ هل حي ؟ هل ناطق بالكلمة كلمتة الازلية التي خلق بها الكون اللي هي نفسة ايضا ؟ 
هل انا اؤمن بالله فقط و خلاص ؟ 
يعني خدي مثل لما اقول ان الله ليس كمثلة شىء جميل جدا لكن افاجىء ان الناس ستنظر ربها يوم القيامة ( ودة من وجة النظر الاسلامي ) طيب هفكر يعني اية هتنظر ربها ؟ 
هل الله يرى ؟ اذا كان يرى باي حال من الاحوال حتى لو كان اكبر شىء في الوجود فهو مرىء و محدود... طيب هل سينظروة في هيئة او في شكل جسد مثلا ؟؟؟ ازاي و الاسلام رفض التجسد ؟ 

انا مش بتجة للاسلاميات لكن بوريكي طريقة التفكير واسف ان تطرقت 
نرجع تاني لمرجوعنا 
قلنا ان الله موجود وجود فعلي وحي حياة فعلية و ناطق بحكمتة و كلمتة الالهية الازلية 
بكل بساطة يا عزيزتي نحن نؤمن بالة هذا الالة واحد لا شريك ولا نظير ولا الة غيرة 
طبيعة هذا الالة هي طبيعة لاهوتية و الطبيعة اللاهوتية طبيعة غير مادية وغير خاضعة لقوانين المادة ابدا ولا هي محدودة بل غير محدودة و في نفس الوقت يمكن ان توجد في اي مكان محدود 
الطبيعة الالهية هذة نقول عليها كلمة اللاهوت 
اذن الله هو لاهوت و اللاهوت هو الله 
اذن هنا جوهر الهي هو اللاهوت او طبيعة الله الالهية التي لا مثيل لها ولا تخضع لاي شىء 

طيب هذا الالة او الطبيعة الالهيةالرحيمة العادلة الطاهرة الجبارة ... الخ زي ما قلنا هل هو موجود ؟ اة موجود ...
يبقى 1- الله موجود بذاتة وهذا الوحود الذاتي اصل كل الوجود نرمز لة بالاب 
تمام ؟... يبقى اللة موجود بذاتة .... و ايضا وجود الله الذاتي هو الله نفسة يعني حاجة واحدة 
فوجود الله هو الله نفسة اذن الاب هو الله 
فوجود الله هو الله الموجود 
2- الله ليس غير عاقل صامتا في ذاتة ( مش معنى يعني انة عندة حنجرة و كدة لا )هو نطق الله العاقل او العقل الالهي المدبر المنفذ الناطق ... عقل ناطق بالحكمة ... فالله ليس موجود وخلاص ..لا بل 
عاقل ناطق بحكمتة و بعقلة ...و عقل الله او كلمتة هو ازلي بازلية الله لانة هو نفسة الله العاقل الناطق بكلمتة ...فاستحالة انة كان الله غير عاقل في وقت من الاوقات او زمن من الازمان ثم خلق عقلة و كلمتة ... فعقل الله هو الله نفسة العاقل ...وهنا يرمز لة بالابن ... فالابن هو الكلمة الالهية بالفكر و القدرة... فية و بة كون كل شىء... فاللة منذ البدء عاقل ازلي بكلمتة الذي هو عقل الله اللذي هو الله نفسة وزي ما قلتلك... عقل الله هو نفسة الله العاقل 
اذن الابن هو الله 
3- طيب قلنا ان الله موجود و عاقل ناطق بكلمتة اللي هي الله العاقل نفسة 
طيب هل الله حي ؟ طبعا 
ذات الله حية... الله نفسة حي بروحة (يعني مستحيل ان لا يكون واهب الحياة للبشر حي في ذاتة ) ... وطبعا روح الله سرمدية ازلية بمعنى انها ازلية غير مخلوقة و غير محدودة بمكان او زمان 
روح الله الحي نرمز لها بالروح القدس .... فروح الله اي الروح القدس هو نفسة الله الحي 
يعني روح الله القدوس هو نفسة الله الحي 

اذن قلنا ان 1- وجود الله هو نفسة الله الموجود 
2- عقل الله الناطق او النطق الالهي العاقل هو نفسة الله العاقل الكلمة الالهية 
3- روج الله هو نفسة الله الحي 

قلنا ان وجود الله الذاتي نطلق علية باقنوم الاب 
الكلمة او العقل الالهي الناطق نطلق علية باقنوم الابن 
الروح القدس روح الله نطلق علية اقنوم الروح القدس 
وزي ما قلت لحضرتك في السطور السابقة 
ان وجود الله هو الله الموجود اذن الاب هو الله 
عقل الله الناطق هو الله العاقل الناطق اذن الابن هو الله 
روح الله القدوس هو نفسة الله الحي اذن الروح القدس هو الله 

تمام كدة لحد دلوقتي 
لهم شخصية مختلفة بكل بساطةيعني 
عندما نقول اقنوميا العقل الالهي الناطق فهو ليس روح الله القدوس وليس وجود الله الذاتي 
هذا من ناحية الاقنو مية اي بمعنى اوضح من ناحية التعبير عن هذة الصفة الثبوتية الوجودية الازلية في الذات الالهية الواجبة الوجود 
فعندما اقول الكلمة الالهية اقنوميا او اعبر عنها كصفة ثبوتية ازلية هي ليست الروح القدس اقنوميا او تعبيرا ليس وجود الله تعبيرا 
لكن من ناحية الجوهرفهو واحد وهو الله 
زي ما قلتلك ان وجود الله الذاتي هو الله الموجود نفسة 
العقل الالهي الناطق هو الله العاقل الناطق نفسة 
الروح القدس هو الله الحي نفسة 
هذا هو الجوهر و هم واحد من ناحية الجوهر وهو الله .. الموجود بذاتة ( الاب ) الناطق بكلمتة ( الابن ) الحي بروحة ( الروح القدس ) 

اما الكرامات و الصفات فلما اقول ان الله رحيم 
قلت سابقا ان وجود الله الذاتي ( الاب ) هو نفسة الله الموجود جوهرا اذن الاب رحيم 
وقلت سابقا ان العقل الالهي الناطق ( الابن ) هو نفسة الله العاقل الناطق جوهرا اذن الابن رحيم 
وقلت ايضا ان الروح الالهية ( الروح القدس ) هو نفسة الله الحي جوهرا اذن الروح القدس رحيم 

دة شرح متواضع جدا مني لاني لست بعالم او استاذ 
انا شرحت على اد معلوماتي البسيطة و بطريقة بسيطة


----------



## My Rock (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة حد يجاوبنى على السؤال ده ضرورى*



*Dina* قال:


> اولا انا مش جاية اقول اكاذيب تافهة انا دى حاجة قريتها ومفهمتهاش وجيت اسأل عنها


 
اولا هذا الرد مقتبس من موضوع اخر, اي اني لا اقصد وصفك بالكذب و ما شابه ابدا, فأنت اخت عزيزة لا نكن لك سوى المحبة
و احنا ردينا عليكي و وضحنالك هذا الشئ بالطريقة الصحيحة, حترفضي توضيحنا؟




> يعنى مثلا هسألك سؤال...
> لو جيت وقولتلك"يا استاذ ماى روك" و جيت حضرتك رديت عليا وقولت :انتى بتقولى ماى روك ليه هو واحد بس اللى اسمه كدة وهو فلان"
> هاجى انا افهم من سياق كلامك انك بتنفى الاسم ده عنك لانك قولتلى بتقوليلى كدة ليه ده واحد بس اللى ماى روك وهو فلان
> لكن لو عايز تفهمنى ان انت بس ماى روك ومفيش غيرك مش هتسأل ليه هتقولى انا ماى روك الوحيد
> ...


 

مثالك يا أختي العزيزة لا ينطبق على المسيح, لان صفة الاستاذ التي تصفيني بها هي صفة معروفة, اما صفة المسيح بكونه الاله فكان السائل يجهلها
فأنه كما اكون انا داخل في عضوية اخرى و يسألني احد, كيفك يا زعيم, و ارد عليه, لا يوجد زعيم سوى ماي روك
هل معنى هذا اني نفيت اني الزعيم؟ 
بالطبع لا, لكني انبه اولا استخدام الالفاظ في مكانها اضافة الى لو اني دعيت بالزعيم فأنا اذا ماي روك

مع مراعاة ان لفظة الزعيم انا تحت اسمي مستخدمة لزعامة ادارة المنتدى برمجيا فقط

و مع ذلك اجبنا الادلة التي يقول فيها المسيح انه صالح و هو بنفسه قال انه الله فقط هو الصالح, افليس هذا اعتراف بأنه هو الله؟
هذا جزء بسيط من ادلة الوهية المسيح في العهد الجديد و يمكننا سرد لكن كذا نص يوضح بوضوح حقيقته اللاهوتية

سلام و نعمة و الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

